# Is there a way to recieve notification sounds on my Iphone while connected to car bluetooth????



## crh (Jul 12, 2016)

I imagine that there is no way to do this but I have an Iphone 6s+ that I run my partner app on.....

While out driving, in a perfect world, I could have my phone paired to the car yet still receive my notification sounds through my actual phone speaker. This way I could make and receive calls over Bluetooth, but not annoy riders with the sounds of texts coming through on my car speakers. 

Right now if I'm paired to the car, I only get an audible noise of a ping or text if the stereo is set in the "media" mode and I'm listening to Pandora, Apple music or other content streaming from my phone over Bluetooth (through the car speakers). If I'm listening to SiriusXM, I receive no audible alert for pings and texts and so on. I usually turn off Bluetooth while I'm online so I make sure to always hear pings coming in.

Anyone else deal with this? Anyone have any suggestions?

My guess is that it all has to do with the way the Bluetooth software is set up in my car and I'm SOL.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

I have the same problem. Unfortunately, I have no solution.


----------



## thegamerdad (Jul 6, 2016)

One idea would be pair a BT earpiece to your phone and connect your phone via USB to the car. The notifications should come through BT, while audio is carried through USB. This of course is assuming you have a USB jack to plug into.


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

iPhone:
Google maps has a settings for play voice over Bluetooth and play as a phone call. Toggle them on. (If they are on you can turn them off and then back on to be sure.)

Android:
Play over phone speaker, until the app adds play as phone call over Bluetooth.


----------



## ap1342 (May 4, 2016)

Oh what perfect world we live in!
How long do riders stay in your car and how many pings do riders in your car have to endure whilst they are on a single ride? 
How many times do you pick a certain rider, when other pings come to annoy him/her? 

...... and I said to myself what a wonderful perfect world


----------



## crh (Jul 12, 2016)

ap1342 said:


> Oh what perfect world we live in!
> How long do riders stay in your car and how many pings do riders in your car have to endure whilst they are on a single ride?
> How many times do you pick a certain rider, when other pings come to annoy him/her?
> 
> ...... and I said to myself what a wonderful perfect world


It's not that I'm so worried about annoying passengers. If Bluetooth is on, I have to be listening to content on my phone to hear any notifications at all. If Bluetooth is off, obviously, I cannot make or receive calls hands-free.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

crh said:


> It's not that I'm so worried about annoying passengers. If Bluetooth is on, I have to be listening to content on my phone to hear any notifications at all. If Bluetooth is off, obviously, I cannot make or receive calls hands-free.


There is a Uber app setting to make the screen flash when you get a ping,
This setting is there for drivers who are hard of hearing and yes you will still hear a sound in addition to the Flash.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Uber now has Pandora built in, so if you don't mind using Pandora, I think that will resolve your problem..


----------

